
The Uncomfortable Truth About Affirmative Action and Asian-Americans - artsandsci
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-uncomfortable-truth-about-affirmative-action-and-asian-americans
======
zaptheimpaler
This is exactly what a system that incentivizes diversity without considering
base rates can be expected to produce. A naive version of "perfect equality"
with 10% group X, 10% group Y.. equal is equal right?

